# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > MakerFarm Forum >  12" Alum Y Plate

## adamfilip

Anyone interested in replacing there existing wood Y Bed for an aluminum one.
Lasercut Alum plate 1/4" with holes

I am getting it quoted.. price will do down based on qty

for i3v 12"

----------


## sniffle

depends on price

----------


## adamfilip

what price would it need to be, to get you interested.

----------


## SgtToe

I don't know if this is in the ball park but I'm thinking like $25 (U.S.)  I'm just building my printer now but have been thinking about asking one of the machinist at work to make one for me if I provide the alum blank.

----------


## sniffle

just let me know how much it'll be... i expect it to be more than 25$

----------


## printbus

I've always admired this 8-inch plate from RP One Labs, with machined channels for thermistor and wiring.  One thing I like about RP One Labs is the way they publish drawings for all their stuff.  Maybe the drawing for the 8-inch version provides a jumpstart for a larger one, or maybe it's worth asking RP Labs if they have any interest in offering a larger one.  

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Anodized-Alu...item4ad1239435

EDIT: This is more of a replacement for the glass than for replacement of the underlying wood bed

----------


## Carrot_or_Stick

I'm interested as well depending on price.

----------


## voodoo28

Are you guys talking about replacing the glass for the Y Bed or the Y bed mount plate that's made of wood or both?

----------


## PyramidDave

I put a dxf file of what I came up with for the i3v 10" Y-build plate here. http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...ll=1#post53744  I have not tested all the dimensions though.

----------


## adamfilip

> Are you guys talking about replacing the glass for the Y Bed or the Y bed mount plate that's made of wood or both?


replace the wood

----------


## rhonal89

Am interested. If is nice and thick. But not too heavy.
Add me to the list if not too much. Better be cheaper than that borosilicate glass. For a 12 size bed from MCMaster that glass cost me 75.



> replace the wood

----------


## pgx3s

I would be interesed. Nur depending on price and delivery costs to Switzerland.

----------


## Draled

I'm interested in both, bottom and to replace to glass. Depending on price. I was thinking about doing this myself, buying it would be much easier.

----------


## Chadd

I would be, but I am not quite sure you need 1/4" thick plate.

The wood bed is IMO trash, constantly warps in one direction or another, at the least it should have some stiffening supports on it to keep it from warping so much.

----------


## Kevinfig17787

I'm interested all the way that wood bed is trash

----------


## ddj523

I would be interested

----------


## adamfilip

does anyone have a cad file of the existing Y wood bed?

----------


## TechMasterJoe

this is the one i made tonight for the 12" Y bed
anyone in US that wants one let me know i will be cutting them on the water jet at work on Thursday
6061 T6 come out to 38$
7075 T6 (much harder stuff) about 45$
Plus shipping i make Nothing pure cost to make

----------


## pgx3s

> this is the one i made tonight for the 12" Y bed
> anyone in US that wants one let me know i will be cutting them on the water jet at work on Thursday
> 6061 T6 come out to 38$
> 7075 T6 (much harder stuff) about 45$
> Plus shipping i make Nothing pure cost to make


Looks good to me.
I am wondering about the weight in relation with the acceleration.

Do u know what shippment to Switzerland would cost me?

BR
PGX3S

----------


## PyramidDave

I see you have left the square holes for the wooden parts that hold the belt to the bed.  Have you looked at changing this clamp to something like this design: http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:619347
It would only require 2 round holes drilled for it instead of the 4 square holes.  Since this plastic part is for an i3 & not an i3v, the height of it might need to be adjusted some.

----------


## kablahz

> this is the one i made tonight for the 12" Y bed
> anyone in US that wants one let me know i will be cutting them on the water jet at work on Thursday
> 6061 T6 come out to 38$
> 7075 T6 (much harder stuff) about 45$
> Plus shipping i make Nothing pure cost to make


Definitely interested. I just finished my first build(12" i3v) and my Y bed is already warped pretty badly after 1-1/2 weeks of use.

----------


## SgtToe

I don't see the hole for the screw that triggers the contact switch or the hole for bolting the plywood in the middle into those 4 slots.

----------


## misquamacus

> this is the one i made tonight for the 12" Y bed
> anyone in US that wants one let me know i will be cutting them on the water jet at work on Thursday
> 6061 T6 come out to 38$
> 7075 T6 (much harder stuff) about 45$
> Plus shipping i make Nothing pure cost to make


I'm in for 6061. Just let me know what I owe you and I can pay immediately.

----------


## rhonal89

Am interested on the 7075 t6 hit me up private for payment option. Will also have all the holes it need to have it install. And another question how thick.





> this is the one i made tonight for the 12" Y bed
> anyone in US that wants one let me know i will be cutting them on the water jet at work on Thursday
> 6061 T6 come out to 38$
> 7075 T6 (much harder stuff) about 45$
> Plus shipping i make Nothing pure cost to make

----------


## sniffle

TMJ I pm'd you.  Take your pick as to which you cut I don't know the difference between them honestly...

----------


## pgx3s

Hi TechMasterJoe
Would u deliver to Switzerland?

----------


## neverlift

tmj what is the weight on the 6061

----------


## TechMasterJoe

> tmj what is the weight on the 6061


here is some screen shots on weight apx 950 grams
i cut 23 out of 7075 T6 and the holes for the bed are are 2.52mm measured and can be tapped to 3mm or drilled
i will setup stuff to sell 12 of them this week the rest I'm going to be sending to Colin for other reasons ;-)
i have changed my mind about 6061 T6 it's to easy to bend 7075 is 6 times harder for next to no extra weight (10~20 grams or so)

you can stand on them zero flex
even with the holes

the plates are .200in apx 5mm thick
i will post pics and contact info soon

they will include the parts that i cut out something for you all to play with
the slots are 28mm wide the part i cut out are 2.0~2.4mm smaller (waterjet)

----------


## voodoo28

Joe..pm sent

----------


## adamfilip

Dibs on one of them  :Smile:

----------


## rhonal89

I got my wallet ready.

----------


## neverlift

I'm in for one pm me how to pay cash ready

----------


## Kevinfig17787

I'm in for one. Take my money.

----------


## printbus

950 grams?  What does the wood bed weigh by comparison? I can't fathom adding the weight equivalent to a nearly full spool of filament to the Y axis.

----------


## adamfilip

it is alot of weight.. cant more holes / larger hole spaces be made to reduce this. it doesnt need to support the weight of an adult standing on it.. just remain flat

----------


## adamfilip

I would have liked to see it trimmed of some fat. since its very strong.

something like the attached

----------


## rhonal89

If you guys look back at the build guide that Colin provides. You'll  see he upgrade the wood bed. I only looked at the 12 build guide.

----------


## adamfilip

interesting

----------


## TechMasterJoe

i have 4 more sheets of 7075 and i really like that web look ok I'm Going to redo them might make it look like a spider
i will hand over the cut stuff to my smelter (i only lose around 10% Plus the sand for the water jet but hey it's 40~50$ in learning)
i guess it's a good thing i only finished the first 10

----------


## neverlift

I love the even more lightened one, I'm all about saving weight

----------


## adamfilip

How much does the stock wood plate weigh? maybe we can trim the fat enough to at least match the weight.
I didnt show it in my sketch but i think it would be great to add some support for the heated bed wires. to reduce flex/wire movement.



Please post the design you want to cut on here for more input, before you cut. if you dont mind  :Smile:

----------


## PyramidDave

The wooden build plate I think should be just a little less than 18oz for the 12" plate & little over 12oz for the 10" build plate.  Without taking my 10" bed apart, I took the weight of the wooden spool piece which came out to a weight of .51oz.  I created a .stl file of this part & it came out to 18.2 cubic Cm.  Using those 2 measurements, and a dxf file of the 12" & 10" plate, I came up with those weights.  Feel free to correct me, if I am way off.

----------


## beerdart

How is the open plate going to affect heat bed cooling and control?

----------


## jasay

> How is the open plate going to affect heat bed cooling and control?


Seeing as to how most people have insulation between the heatbed and plate which should prevent drafts (convection & underside radiation) and the heat has to travel through the 4 steel screws to get to the aluminum (conduction), probably not much.  If you don't have insulation, it might make a great excuse to add some since you'd have the bed apart anyway and you'd get faster and more even heating.

----------


## supertrogdor

I would be interested in one of the lightened ones.

----------


## adamfilip

So any update?

----------


## rhonal89

How is this coming.

----------


## misquamacus

tech master joe2.jpg Some of us still remember.

----------


## voodoo28

Im confused about ur message..


> tech master joe2.jpg Some of us still remember.

----------


## sniffle

> Im confused about ur message..



he kinda disappeared on us :-P

----------


## adamfilip

> Attachment 5961 Some of us still remember.


Thats awesome

----------

